# C. kentuckiense, B. striata



## streetmorrisart (May 17, 2009)




----------



## CodPaph (May 17, 2009)

this magnificent Cypripedium, itself is huge, beautiful even


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

Very nice!!! I like both!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2009)

Wow!!! These are your most life-like paintings yet!  

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

Wow Robin. Where did you find these beauties?


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 18, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Wow!!! These are your most life-like paintings yet!
> 
> -Ernie



Thanks, Ernie! Yes, I sat down and duplicated every square inch of my photos in watercolor and pastel and posted the results. (If I ever do that, I'll also include a link to video of me shredding and then burning my diploma from U-M A&D after I've let the cats use it as a litter box liner for a week.)

Rick, they're growing in the woodland garden at the Missouri Botanical Gardens (there are Red Foxes living there, too). It's a wonderful place--hands down my favorite thing about living here.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2009)

The kentuckiense is glorious.


----------



## P-chan (May 18, 2009)

The pouch on that Cypripedium is amazing!!!:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 19, 2009)

nice pics!!! Jean


----------



## Nic (May 20, 2009)

My Kentuckinese flowered also. Huge, but it looks like it has been waterboarded 83 times due to the torrential rains that washed over it in bud for weeks. Actually it looks like Dick Cheney ran over it in a wheelchair, and maybe shot it in the face with a shotgun. Still happy it flowered after a 3 year wait. I will not add a photo!


----------

